# CPC-OGS   OB/GYN Specialty credentials looking for coding/billng position



## Robinhenry (Apr 27, 2009)

California based.  CPC with OB/GYN credentials looking for coding/billing remote or will consider moving.
Over  15 years' experience in OB/GYN coding and billing.


----------



## brettdennis (May 20, 2009)

*Coding Position in Southern California*

I am very interested in speaking with experienced coders looking for opportunities in the Southern CA market. Our focus are individuals who have experience with specialties in Surgery or OB/GyN and other specialties. Please call 630 757 1222 or mail Brett Dennis at brettd@tuckerfisk.com.


----------

